# Photomontagen



## zrxklaus (19. September 2003)

wer kann helfen, suche ein programm um personen mit sehr sauberen Rand in ein Bild einzufügen..


----------



## zrxklaus (21. September 2003)

*spiegel*

ich möchte ein Bild erstellen aus dem eine person in den spiegel schaut und im spiegelbild anders gekleidet ist als vor dem spiegel. Aber die gleiche haltung hat. kann da jemand einem anfänger wie mir helfen?


----------



## Mark (21. September 2003)

Hi!

Bei dem ganzen Angebot der digitalen Effekte, verdrängt man leider die "Realität"  
1) Doppelgänger/Zwillinge nehmen, Spiegel aus dem Rahmen nehmen, eventuell Wand drumherum andeuten, fertig  
2) Da das Spiegelbild eh eine etwas andere Perspektive haben wird, könnte man kleine "Haltungsfehler" in Kauf nehmen und einfach zwei Fotos schießen. Mit einer Digicam und Stativ läßt sich die "Haltung" gut kontrollieren.
Am einfachsten wird's, wenn die Person vor dem Spiegel nicht sein Spiegelbild im Spiegel verdeckt -> 1.Foto linke Seite, 2.Foto rechte Seite, wenig retusche.
Aber auch mit "Verdecken" geht's: würde nur überlegen, ob Du den Spiegel dafür nicht eventuell verhängst, um die Person davor besser ausschneiden zu können.
3) Drei Bilder: Mensch1, Mensch2, Raum mit Spiegel. Geht natürlich auch, aber ist vom Composing her natürlich aufwendiger...


----------



## zrxklaus (21. September 2003)

*ausschneiden*

wie schneide ich am besten eine Person aus.
Die ränder werden immer so schlecht, besonders bei den Haaren.
Ist alles so ungenau und man sieht genau das es ausgeschnitten wurde


----------



## Mark (21. September 2003)

Hi!

Naja, üben, üben, üben  
Eine gute Wahl *kann* das Extract-Tool (bei den Filtern) von Photoshop sein. Hängt aber von der Vorlage ab.
Eine feine, "normale" Methode ist über eine Maske (ebenfalls PS) - statt per Selektion...
Und auch hier: nimm jemanden mit einer Glatze und Problem gelöst


----------



## zrxklaus (21. September 2003)

*naja*

da werde ich wohl erst einmal ausschneiden üben. 
und dann die " Maske in PS suchen 
Danke erst mal und werde mal deine tips versuchen.


----------



## Mark (21. September 2003)

Hi!

-Bild öffnen. Doppelklick & Ok auf den Layer "Background" (Du machst ihn so zu einem "normalen" Layer).
-Layer/Add Layer Mask/Reveal All erstellt für diesen Layer eine Maske, die vorerst "alles zeigt".
-Layer Mask ist ausgewählt (siehe Layers: links Dein Bild, rechts die Maske)
Weisse Flächen der Maske representieren sichtbare Bereiche des Bildes, Schwarze Flächen transparente.
-Brush Deiner Wahl nehmen und mit schwarz nicht benötigte Teile entfernen.
-Bei Vorder- und Hintergrundfarbe schwarz-weiss (Shortcut "D") Zeigefinger auf die "x"-Taste und so zwischen Hinzufügen und Abtragen wechseln.

Gutes gelingen!


----------

